# Mounting Garmin speed/cadence sensor on 2011 R3?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Any hints/tips/tricks for mounting the GSC-10 on the squared-off chainstay of the R3? The rubber pad section of the sensor is rounded to accomodate a standard chainstay. It seems I can cinch it down tight enough with zip ties, but wondering if there's a better solution.

Thanks for any info or insights!

Ray


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Remove the rounded rubber pad - replace with padded 3M double sided tape, secure with zip ties


----------

